# Answers to annoying questions people ask about twins



## chetnaz

I went to my old workplace with the boys today to meet with my old colleagues for lunch. When I was leaving, a lady saw the twins and started gushing "awww they're so cute! I want twins. What did you do to get them?" Now I'm usually very polite and smile answer nicely, but I think the sleepless nights are getting to me, so I swiftly answered "I had sex" :haha::haha:
Poor woman didnt know what to say after that! lol. Any of you answered strangers questions in a funny, sarcastic way, or am I just a cow?? :)


----------



## Plus2

Good on you!!:thumbup:
Sometimes that's what people deserve. I mean what a stupid question?!


----------



## 8kidslater

Edit


----------



## chan8180

I was in Tesco today on my own with both boys in shopping trolley side by side, matching blue outfits and blue hoodies and was told twice " aww twins, a boy and a girl how lovely" What are you blind???

then 

3rd person "its twins, oh no its not ones slightly bigger than the other"

Honestly some people! 

At least this is innocent and just people being simple, when they were newborn one horrible chavvy woman told me how lucky i was having two sons as girls were nothing but Bit**es while pointing to her adorable granddaughter. She soon went red faced when she looked down to see i was holding my daughters hand and replied "well actually i think girls are lovely". I would be livid if my mother said anything like that about my daughter!


----------



## 8kidslater

Edit


----------



## Mazzy17

8kidslater said:


> chan8180 said:
> 
> 
> At least this is innocent and just people being simple, when they were newborn one horrible chavvy woman told me how lucky i was having two sons as girls were nothing but Bit**es while pointing to her adorable granddaughter. She soon went red faced when she looked down to see i was holding my daughters hand and replied "well actually i think girls are lovely". I would be livid if my mother said anything like that about my daughter!
> 
> I have had some horrible comments, too. One woman told me she would have killed them at birth if she had twins because they're "not right" and "evil." Obviously she was a nutjob but :shock: Who says that?!Click to expand...


WHAAAAAAAAAA?!?!?! I would have told to f*ck right off!!! Ohhh does that mean im evil?! Explains a few things....:twisted::winkwink:
*goes back to my lurking ways*


----------



## chetnaz

8kidslater said:


> chan8180 said:
> 
> 
> At least this is innocent and just people being simple, when they were newborn one horrible chavvy woman told me how lucky i was having two sons as girls were nothing but Bit**es while pointing to her adorable granddaughter. She soon went red faced when she looked down to see i was holding my daughters hand and replied "well actually i think girls are lovely". I would be livid if my mother said anything like that about my daughter!
> 
> I have had some horrible comments, too. One woman told me she would have killed them at birth if she had twins because they're "not right" and "evil." Obviously she was a nutjob but :shock: Who says that?!Click to expand...

What a bitch! I would have told her where to go! I haveto sy on the whole i get lovely comments and yes sometimes the silly questions can get annoying but i love how people find them so special and facinating. I think the only real negative comment i've had so far was when i told a "friend" i was having twins she replied "rather you than me, that's my idea of hell!" charming friend hey!


----------



## heyyady

Chet- that's what my sister said- my only response was yes, better for them! :rofl:

the dumbest question I gat (and mine aren't even here yet) is "Are they real? \" I suppose it's peoples polite way of being nosey and asking if I had IVF or something- My pat response is "No, they're plastic."


----------



## Emma M

chetnaz said:


> I went to my old workplace with the boys today to meet with my old colleagues for lunch. When I was leaving, a lady saw the twins and started gushing "awww they're so cute! I want twins. What did you do to get them?" Now I'm usually very polite and smile answer nicely, but I think the sleepless nights are getting to me, so I swiftly answered "I had sex" :haha::haha:
> Poor woman didnt know what to say after that! lol. Any of you answered strangers questions in a funny, sarcastic way, or am I just a cow?? :)

Your response really made me smile!!! She was the one that asked the silly question!!

Heyyaddy - Mine aren't here yet either (I'm 20.5 weeks), but people haven't even tried to be 'polite' with me. When a stranger saw me buying 2 babygrows in a cue, she actually been asked how long I had been trying before I went down the IVF route!!! Talk about making assumptions and being dam right rude. 

To be honest, even with friends and family, the majority of respones I have had when I have told people it was twins has been negative. I'm sick and tired of people saying 'rather you than me', 'how will you cope' and 'your going to have it tough'. Thanks for the support!!!

A stranger probably said the nicest thing to me when asked when I was due. She told me I was blessed and so lucky to be having two babies. I could have cried at the time (probably a little hormonal on that day).


----------



## jlosarah

i have had alot of people telling me how sorry they feel for me!!! i cant understand some people yes i am 30 yes i already have 3 kids 2 non id twins and yes i am expecting twins again and your problem is???? do they really think i want there stupid comments do they think i will be expecting them to look after my babies the answer is noooooooooo the cheek of some people i am just so glad its me and not them hahah
sarah 
mum to jake 10 lewis and oliver 7 and 14.5 weeks with non id twins


----------



## Mea

last week someone asked me how its possible to get twins that are one of each!!!!
I had a very sweet old couple cooing over the twins then the lady patted me on the arm and said how brave i was and it must be hard work!! Then her husband said to me that i looked really good for someone who had not long had twins and then said it couldnt have been worse dear you could of had 6!!


----------



## darkNlovely

I am just preggers and the annoying questions have already started. It got to the point that I don't tell everyone I am carrying twins and the ones that know and ask me questions I tell them to go on google.com :)


----------



## ni2ki

i just get, you cant be carrying twins, you're so tiny, which i am really, i'm measuring really small but the babies are spot on weight which is the up side i guess


----------



## Flutterbys

when i was pg and had appts even nurses asked me if i had ivf and seemed surprised when i said no they are natural......and now i have a boy and a girl and i get asked all the time if they are identical


----------



## auntcarrie

EVERYONE asks if I've had "assistance" - and it is not only NO ONE's business, but hard to answer... How do you explain, 'yes, I was on Clomid for 3 months then injectible fertility drugs for 1, and that's how we think we wound up with the first set of twins, but then this second set was 100% free of any assistance, so maybe the first time around it didn't have much to do with the drugs either?' to co-workers, distant family members, complete strangers...


----------



## bek74

When people see me with the twins, I get comments like " wow u must have ur hands full", I politely say " what with these 2 or the 3 others I have at home?"
LOL their jaw usually drops.

Or I get, " I am glad it's you and not me" and I tend to reply " so am I". That usually leaves them speachless also.

I get " so do twins run in your family?" (polite way of asking if i had IVF) and I say " well they do now" (even though I did have IVF, it is none of their business).

What I hate the MOST is, when I am out with all 5 of my kids ( 3 eldest are boys), I get comments like " wow thought u would try for a girl and got twins did you?" or " bet u must have been over the moon once u found out one was a girl, would have been horrible to have had 2 more boys"

These comments upset me as they aren't true and I would love to go off at the people that say them, but I won't stoop down to their level infront of my children. I tend to reply " My husband and I think all children are a blessing regardless of gender" Then I walk away.


----------



## Tasha360

People always ask if mine are identical, i mean ones a boy and ones a girl. I also get aww which one is which? They are either in their pink and blue car seats or the puschair which has pink and blue liners, blankets and staps etc. Im fed up of answering these stupid questions already! xx


----------



## Nivy7272

:rofl::rofl:
HAHAHAH That my friend, is hilarious. People asked me how I got twins too. Like they expect you to be doing IVF or some sort of drug to get twins. I have NO problem with that, don't get me wrong! We tried one time and got 2 kids! We were lucky!


----------



## Nivy7272

chan8180 said:


> I was in Tesco today on my own with both boys in shopping trolley side by side, matching blue outfits and blue hoodies and was told twice " aww twins, a boy and a girl how lovely" What are you blind???
> 
> then
> 
> 3rd person "its twins, oh no its not ones slightly bigger than the other"
> 
> Honestly some people!
> 
> At least this is innocent and just people being simple, when they were newborn one horrible chavvy woman told me how lucky i was having two sons as girls were nothing but Bit**es while pointing to her adorable granddaughter. She soon went red faced when she looked down to see i was holding my daughters hand and replied "well actually i think girls are lovely". I would be livid if my mother said anything like that about my daughter!

:rofl: Ha! One boy and one girl?! I can't even comment on that but it is hilarious!
One is slightly bigger than the other?! OMG. I would've said something on them was slightly bigger than the other like an ear or something and given them a complex lol!


----------



## Nivy7272

8kidslater said:


> chan8180 said:
> 
> 
> At least this is innocent and just people being simple, when they were newborn one horrible chavvy woman told me how lucky i was having two sons as girls were nothing but Bit**es while pointing to her adorable granddaughter. She soon went red faced when she looked down to see i was holding my daughters hand and replied "well actually i think girls are lovely". I would be livid if my mother said anything like that about my daughter!
> 
> I have had some horrible comments, too. One woman told me she would have killed them at birth if she had twins because they're "not right" and "evil." Obviously she was a nutjob but :shock: Who says that?!Click to expand...

O.M.G. :growlmad:


----------



## Nivy7272

jlosarah said:


> i have had alot of people telling me how sorry they feel for me!!! i cant understand some people yes i am 30 yes i already have 3 kids 2 non id twins and yes i am expecting twins again and your problem is???? do they really think i want there stupid comments do they think i will be expecting them to look after my babies the answer is noooooooooo the cheek of some people i am just so glad its me and not them hahah
> sarah
> mum to jake 10 lewis and oliver 7 and 14.5 weeks with non id twins

That pisses me right off! People have said that they feel bad for me too! One person actually said to me 'Wow, your life is now over!' Uhm, no, my life is beginning in a different way, and I am beyond freaking thrilled.


----------



## chetnaz

I got stopped by a lady while out with the twins again today. Here was the conversation:
"Are they twins?"
"Yes they are"
"ONe girl one boy!"
"Two boys"
"What are their names?"
"Kaan & Kerem"
"Hello boys" (goes to touch them and shake their hands)
"Where do you live?"
"Sorry?"
"Where do you live?"
"Errrr....Locally"
"You're doing a good job!"
"Thanks"

Thought she was gonna ask for my friggin telephone number and address for a minute there!! What is wrong with people!! She's lucky she caught me on a good day! LOL.


----------



## Nivy7272

chetnaz said:


> I got stopped by a lady while out with the twins again today. Here was the conversation:
> "Are they twins?"
> "Yes they are"
> "ONe girl one boy!"
> "Two boys"
> "What are their names?"
> "Kaan & Kerem"
> "Hello boys" (goes to touch them and shake their hands)
> "Where do you live?"
> "Sorry?"
> "Where do you live?"
> "Errrr....Locally"
> "You're doing a good job!"
> "Thanks"
> 
> Thought she was gonna ask for my friggin telephone number and address for a minute there!! What is wrong with people!! She's lucky she caught me on a good day! LOL.

That is creepy. You never know about people and what their intentions are. Some people want things and can be obsessed about getting them. Glad you only told her locally!! None of her business!


----------



## Nut_Shake

heyyady said:


> Chet- that's what my sister said- my only response was yes, better for them! :rofl:
> 
> the dumbest question I gat (and mine aren't even here yet) is "Are they real? \" I suppose it's peoples polite way of being nosey and asking if I had IVF or something- My pat response is "No, they're plastic."

LOL!!!!!!!!



8kidslater said:


> chan8180 said:
> 
> 
> At least this is innocent and just people being simple, when they were newborn one horrible chavvy woman told me how lucky i was having two sons as girls were nothing but Bit**es while pointing to her adorable granddaughter. She soon went red faced when she looked down to see i was holding my daughters hand and replied "well actually i think girls are lovely". I would be livid if my mother said anything like that about my daughter!
> 
> I have had some horrible comments, too. One woman told me she would have killed them at birth if she had twins because they're "not right" and "evil." Obviously she was a nutjob but :shock: Who says that?!Click to expand...

Quite simply I would have delivered a good old smack in the face to both of these women.



chetnaz said:


> I went to my old workplace with the boys today to meet with my old colleagues for lunch. When I was leaving, a lady saw the twins and started gushing "awww they're so cute! I want twins. What did you do to get them?" Now I'm usually very polite and smile answer nicely, but I think the sleepless nights are getting to me, so I swiftly answered "I had sex" :haha::haha:
> Poor woman didnt know what to say after that! lol. Any of you answered strangers questions in a funny, sarcastic way, or am I just a cow?? :)

Haha, definitely her way of asking if you had IVF! What is wrong with people?!?!



ni2ki said:


> i just get, you cant be carrying twins, you're so tiny, which i am really, i'm measuring really small but the babies are spot on weight which is the up side i guess

I used to get this ALL the time. 'But you're so small are you sure there are 2 in there??' Erm, no i'm not, i'm just assuming i'm having twins. Idiots.



Tasha360 said:


> People always ask if mine are identical, i mean ones a boy and ones a girl. I also get aww which one is which? They are either in their pink and blue car seats or the puschair which has pink and blue liners, blankets and staps etc. Im fed up of answering these stupid questions already! xx

ALWAYS get this!!!!!! 'Oh are they both boys?' or 'Which is the boy and which is the girl??' When Ayden has a huge blue blanket covering him and Inaya has a big pink one covering her!! I think people just want to make conversation, lol



chetnaz said:


> I got stopped by a lady while out with the twins again today. Here was the conversation:
> "Are they twins?"
> "Yes they are"
> "ONe girl one boy!"
> "Two boys"
> "What are their names?"
> "Kaan & Kerem"
> "Hello boys" (goes to touch them and shake their hands)
> "Where do you live?"
> "Sorry?"
> "Where do you live?"
> "Errrr....Locally"
> "You're doing a good job!"
> "Thanks"
> 
> Thought she was gonna ask for my friggin telephone number and address for a minute there!! What is wrong with people!! She's lucky she caught me on a good day! LOL.

:rofl: :rofl: 

Is it something about twins that make people lose all their brain cells??! :shrug:

Someone posted this a little while ago, its a woman asking another woman questions about her twins, its HILARIOUS! I actually cried with laughter watching it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT-lgB_HGEE


----------



## vineyard

Yesterday the manager of the restaurant we were eating at said that him and his wife had a 75% chance of twins. He said they got lucky and had a singleton. My husband looked at him and said, "Bummer, you only got 1." The silly things people say!


----------



## mamato2more

The most annoying thing I get is Boy are your hands full! The other day, some lady at a store said it, and as she walked away, I said...Yeah, because I just dont hear THAT enough! and another lady heard me and laughed! I get so tired of it...I just tell htem my heart is full too


----------



## tickledpink3

I dont have twins or anything but it's amazing the dumb things you poor mothers get asked. Especially about if they were natural. I wouldn't dare ask such a personal question. Love the come backs you ladies have posted


----------



## ems1

As a new mum to 7 week old fraternal twin boys, i can't believe the things that people say........
So far i have had.......................

Ahh two girls (when the boys were dressed in blue little boys clothes), she then made it worse by saying well they look like little girls because they are so pretty!!

Another lady asked me what sex my babies where, when i told her two boys she said ' that's nice but a girl and a boy would have been perfect wouldn't it'..........I asked her how i could get any more perfect than two beautiful healthy babies.

Finally a lady asked me how many months between my twins??????? when i replied they are twins!!!! she said, i know but you said they are non identical and one of the boys is bigger than the other.

I'm sure there is more to come xx


----------



## chetnaz

ems1 said:


> As a new mum to 7 week old fraternal twin boys, i can't believe the things that people say........
> So far i have had.......................
> 
> Ahh two girls (when the boys were dressed in blue little boys clothes), she then made it worse by saying well they look like little girls because they are so pretty!!
> 
> Another lady asked me what sex my babies where, when i told her two boys she said ' that's nice but a girl and a boy would have been perfect wouldn't it'..........I asked her how i could get any more perfect than two beautiful healthy babies.
> 
> *Finally a lady asked me how many months between my twins??????? when i replied they are twins!!!! she said, i know but you said they are non identical and one of the boys is bigger than the other.*
> 
> I'm sure there is more to come xx

That is hilarious! THey just don't think before they speak, do they??


----------



## 2xs_the_joy

O I just love your ladies responses! i am expecting my twin girls at the end of June so I am out quite a bit getting things all ready for them. While at a store buying clothes (2 of each, naturally ;) ) I was asked: "What made you decide to keep both babies?" I was so stunned all I could do was give her a dirty look and tell her to mind her own f'ing business. I am normally not like that, but holy cow!!!!!

As I'm sure you have all experienced at one point: there is always the stranger asking to touch my belly. Well I guess while shopping at Meijer the other day, I just had it. A woman walked up to me. "Oh my goodness, you're pregnant!" I smiled and said yes, after all I am very happy and proud of my bump. Then the dreaded question came "Can I touch your belly?" Ugh, apparently I had it because I responded "If I can touch yours."

Oops.


----------



## darkNlovely

Its crazy when people ask if twins are natural even if someone did IVF they still go through pregnancy and delivery and to me that is REAl and natural. People have some nerve asking personal questions like that.


----------



## Anna1982

even the doctor on the ward last weekend asked if they were ivf, im like no and if they were so what

im not looking forward to odd comments as Ive a short fuse lol and I think of evil come backs really quickly so someones bound to get the end of me


----------



## Wind

I hate the, "Better you than me" comment.

Obviously it's better for me to be having them. You didn't sleep with my husband. :dohh:


----------



## ems1

I got asked today if both babies (twin boys) were mine........ i must add they are in a twin pram, dressed the same.......:dohh:


----------



## Laura2919

That made me chuckle Chetnaz! Lol.. Some are so silly sometimes..


----------



## jessyjones

2xs_the_joy said:


> O I just love your ladies responses! i am expecting my twin girls at the end of June so I am out quite a bit getting things all ready for them. While at a store buying clothes (2 of each, naturally ;) ) I was asked: "What made you decide to keep both babies?" I was so stunned all I could do was give her a dirty look and tell her to mind her own f'ing business. I am normally not like that, but holy cow!!!!!
> 
> As I'm sure you have all experienced at one point: there is always the stranger asking to touch my belly. Well I guess while shopping at Meijer the other day, I just had it. A woman walked up to me. "Oh my goodness, you're pregnant!" I smiled and said yes, after all I am very happy and proud of my bump. Then the dreaded question came "Can I touch your belly?" Ugh, apparently I had it because I responded "If I can touch yours."
> 
> Oops.


ive started getting people saying that to me. i think its a superstision the ' ahem... older generation' have that its good luck. im not minding too much at the moment but i can imagine ill get pretty miffed when im over weight, grumpy and ready to pop lol. 

Can i touch your belly

'' GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ill rip your effin legs off if you come anywhere near me '' lol


----------



## jessyjones

i did get told that twins can have different fathers... someone trying to be biologically clever i think.. 

i dont think my response is ' yeah if your slutty enough to sleep with two blokes in the space of 48 hours and that certainly isnt my case'' was quite what she expected to hear.


----------

